# continuous flow



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

going to leave my tube home on my next job....time to do some test with my *continuous flow ...*
*going to try a hose gun and my mud sprayer gun.*


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> going to leave my tube home on my next job....time to do some test with my *continuous flow ...*
> *going to try a hose gun and my mud sprayer gun.*


this is on my auto pump. I will have a 3 foot ex. so I can do the upper corners...I need to get a outside mud att. so I can do my tt corners


----------



## WingNut (Feb 14, 2010)

"Wow" your like the Macgyver of Drywall finishing. That thing looks cool


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Keep us posted Ice.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Did you make your own pump?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Magic said:


> Did you make your own pump?


what?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

going to make a 3' wand with a close valve to reach the inside corners. the first pi in the post will be for the outside corners for trim-tex ...someone send me a outside corner att. please:thumbup: something like this http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Compound-Applicators/RedDiamand-90-Outside-Applicator.html should work


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

icerock drywall said:


> what?


What are you using to pump mud to your tool?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

just made this.. I can run it short or long


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Magic said:


> What are you using to pump mud to your tool?


*I use a Graco RTX 1500 Texture Sprayer or a 650*


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Sweet. Always wondered if that would work with the graco 1000 and 1500. Wasnt sure if it would pump thicker mud. 
Good luck. Looks like fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Magic said:


> Sweet. Always wondered if that would work with the graco 1000 and 1500. Wasnt sure if it would pump thicker mud.
> Good luck. Looks like fun. :thumbsup:


I used it to fill my box and tube for years


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

icerock drywall said:


> I used it to fill my box and tube for years


Sweet!! 
Next tweaking of tools should be a rechargeable drill spinning rollers on a hose the same way graco does it for a pump. That way there are no extension cords to trip over and totally mobile. That would be badass and with your mcgyver skills you could do it:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> going to leave my tube home on my next job....time to do some test with my *continuous flow ...*
> *going to try a hose gun and my mud sprayer gun.*


I gotta see a vid!!!! :yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

So how did you make out with it, Ice?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

JustMe said:


> So how did you make out with it, Ice?


all I have done is small jobs....I want to use it but have not busted it out yet


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Magic said:


> Sweet!!
> Next tweaking of tools should be a rechargeable drill spinning rollers on a hose the same way graco does it for a pump. That way there are no extension cords to trip over and totally mobile. That would be badass and with your mcgyver skills you could do it:thumbup:


Ice Ice Baby


----------

